# IRC Chat



## DemoManMLS (Jul 23, 2011)

KnightCruisader has started an new IRC chat room for us to discuss the Stratosphere.

Server: irc.andirc.net
Channel: #Stratosphere

We welcome all to join on in and discuss the phone in there. Right now work is being doing to get CWM working on the phone. Feel free to join.


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

Joined under Dalladubb. I'm Dubbman at Android Central because.


----------

